# Best way to catch a cat



## 1eyedjack (Nov 8, 2006)

I was trying to get the best set up for a cat?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

We don't have a season for them here, but there are a few caught (and released after notifying the DNR) in K9 sets. Try adding some feathers (if legal) or flagging as a visual attractant.

Smitty


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I have probably caught more cats in dirtholes and trash piles than any other sets. But walk-thrus are good cat producers as well... But if I am aiming a dirthole specifically at bobcat, I will make the hole larger than for coyote or fox, and more "showy"... I may scatter a handfull of feathers around the set and in the hole...or maybe a small tuft of fur sticking out of the hole where it can be easily seen... And if targeting bobcats I generally use more of the lures aimed at them...those with catnip, or a touch of "skunk" or beaver castor, and good, puggy smelling bobcat urine... A good trash pile set, with a feather or turkey leg and foot sticking out and a good dose of cat urine is an excellent set... But the best way to target them is to put your sets in areas they frequent...saddles between timbered hills, especially if close to bodies of water ... trails along the tops or bottoms of rocky canyons or bluffs are good places, tho along the tops are generally best ... trails near beaver dams ... look for their tracks and scat in sandy areas along or beside bodies of water, particulary bodies of water containing beaver... ponds setting alone back in the timber are good...... Tho I have caught cats in coyote sets on the flat lands, miles from the nearest tree, this is rare, and generally the rougher the country the better for bobcats.
.............. As Smitty223 said, flagging can sometimes help... If I flag I like to hang my flag in places it can be seen from a goodly distance...at the top and along the lip of a bluff or canyon... a tree limb at the edge of that clearing... at the upper entrance to that little valley........ And with flags I like something that will have alot of movement... My favorite is a couple of turkey or chicken tail or wing feathers... I wire them together, sticking at 40 to 90 degrees from each other..and leave one piece of the wire maybe 6 or 7 inches long... I make a nickle sized loop in this end of the wire... I then take another wire and wire it to a limb, so that I have a piece about 6 or 8 inches long sticking down. I then run this end of the wire thru the loop in my "feather wire, and make another nickle sized loop in this wire... I don't want the wires twisted together... I want a loop in both wire ends where they connect, like links in a chain... This way your feathers will get better action even with a slight breeze.


----------

